# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  رجلٌ لن أنساهُ

## التوبي

*من واقع الحياة
يتعرض الإنسان ابتلاءات في هذه الدنيا
التي يمرُ فيها إنسان دون يبتلى أو يختبر
في مالهِ أو ولده أو في نفسه وأنا من اللذين
تعرض في هذه الحياة قبل سنتين عصفت بي
حالة نفسيه بسبب ظروف قاسيه ممرتُ بها
حتى أصبحت أحاكي نفسي أبتعدتُ عن أهلي
و أصحابي يبكي كلُ من عرفتي عندما يراني
في ذلك الوضع المؤلم اتجهت لكثيرمن أنوع العلاج
أنفقت الأموال خسرتُ الكثير من وزني حتى وصل بي الأمر  إلى العيادة 
النفسية وذلك اليوم دخلتُ على الطيب النفسي
الذي أخد يوجه لي تلك الأسئلة الساخرة والمثيرة
للأعصاب من ضمن الأسئلة 
1_ نحنُ في شهر ؟ نحنُ في أين الأن ؟ حتى ظننتُ نفسي
أني طفل أو مجنون في أعظم مرتبه من مراتب الجنون
خرجتُ من العيادة ومع الوصفة لصيدليه وأنا أبكي
على حالي والحالة التي وصلتُ لها !!!!!
جلستُ على أحد الكراسي وأنا في حيرة وعيوني تفيض
بالدموع !!!
جاء إلى جانبي رجل في الخمسين من عمرة 
وسألني عن أحوالي وعن أسمي وقلتُ الحمدُ لله رب العالمين
قام هذا الرجل بتوجيهه عدة أسئلة وطلب مني الجواب
على كل سؤال وأسالته ك.............
مايلي
1ما أسمك ؟؟
ج – عبدالله 
1-	هل حضورك للمستشفي للنزة مثل هولاء؟؟
ج- من هولا إنهم حضروا للعلاج
2-	هل هنا يوزعون نقـود وهل حصلت في مثلهم ؟؟
ج – لا هنا لا يوزعون نقود هذا مستشفى للعلاج
3-	أين الكرسي الذي أخضرت عليه ؟؟
ج لا ليس لديّ كرسي أنا جئتُ ماشي على قدمي
4-	أين المرافق الذي أخضرك هنا  ؟؟
ج – لم يكن معي أحد أنا جئتُ وحدي
5-	أين الجرح الذي تشكو منهُ هل أجريت لك عمليه ؟؟
ج- لا أنا لم تجرى لي عمليه 
6-	إذاً مما تشكو ومما تبكي ومما تعذب حالك ؟؟
ج – لم يكن عندي جواب أقال لي ..قل جاوباً ؟؟
7-	هل تعرف أنا مما أعاني وأنا أعيش حياة طبيعيه
ج لا أعرف عن شي ! مما تعاني أنت سليم 
بعد هذا الحوار  رفع ثوبهُ وقال لي أنظر عملية
إست أصال كليه وأنظر عمق العمليه
8-	هل أنت المريض أم أنا ؟ أخبرني ؟؟
ج- لم أجد جواب من الخجل 
9-	من هولاء وماذا يفعلون هُنا أليسوا مرضى ؟؟
ج – لم يكن عندي جواباً
10-	قال لماذا كلهم يضحكون ويتحدثون وهم لا يستطيعون الجلوس 
ومنهم من لا يستطيع القيام ومنهم من لا يتكلم ؟؟
11-	 هل مرضك مثلهم قل لي بلله عليك ؟؟
ج – هنا خجلتُ من الجواب وعرفت أني لستُ
مريض أخدت أنظر للمرضى وهم ينتظرون 
الدخول على العيادات 
نظرتُ لهُ وقلتُ لهُ صدقت أنا لان لستُ مريض
من هـذا الموقف تراجعت أموري لطبيعتها والحمد لله
!! رجل عادي أفضل من ذلك المختص الذي
يزيد ويوهم المريض وعلة
في الختام أحمدُ ربي الذي بعث لي هذا الرجل
الذي لن أنساهُ في طول حياتي
الحمد لله على الصحة والعافية
هذه الحادثة عشتها أنا شخصياً
لكم تحياتي*

----------

عفاف الهدى (09-26-2011)

----------


## قطرة عطاء

أخي التوني أحاول ان امر على اغلب مشاركات الإخوة والأخوات استنير بهديهم وأشاركهم همهم وافراحهم فقد الأم لا يعوض فكان الرسول يتيما ليواسي اليتامى ولكنه صلى الله عليه وآله ما انفتأ عن الدعاء لها بخير 
أخي الكريم شخصيا ارى فيك الكثير من الايجابيات قلمك حر ويمتلك مشاعر صادقة حولها إلى نثر تارة وإلى شعر تارة أخرى فيك صفة الدعابة والمرح قرأتك من كتاباتك وعرفت شيئا من شخصيتك فوجدتك بارا بوالدتك محبا لها _رحمة الله عليها _ وأنت وأنا على يقين بأنها لن ترضى لك إلا بأن تكون رقما في هذه الحياة ولهذا الرقم ضريبة التعب والسهر والعناء ممزوج بعرق وشقاء لتحقيق الأهداف العظيمة التي ترسمها لنفسك ...كن جادا في رسم الأهداف ولا ترضى لنفسك إلا السمو ..وكفى

----------


## التوبي

> أخي التوني أحاول ان امر على اغلب مشاركات الإخوة والأخوات استنير بهديهم وأشاركهم همهم وافراحهم فقد الأم لا يعوض فكان الرسول يتيما ليواسي اليتامى ولكنه صلى الله عليه وآله ما انفتأ عن الدعاء لها بخير 
> أخي الكريم شخصيا ارى فيك الكثير من الايجابيات قلمك حر ويمتلك مشاعر صادقة حولها إلى نثر تارة وإلى شعر تارة أخرى فيك صفة الدعابة والمرح قرأتك من كتاباتك وعرفت شيئا من شخصيتك فوجدتك بارا بوالدتك محبا لها _رحمة الله عليها _ وأنت وأنا على يقين بأنها لن ترضى لك إلا بأن تكون رقما في هذه الحياة ولهذا الرقم ضريبة التعب والسهر والعناء ممزوج بعرق وشقاء لتحقيق الأهداف العظيمة التي ترسمها لنفسك ...كن جادا في رسم الأهداف ولا ترضى لنفسك إلا السمو ..وكفى



*

كم تشوقتُ أرى هذا المرور

كم يــــداخــــلـني الســرور

عـندمــا ألمس تواضـــع

يخـتـفي كل الغـــرور

كلما قـلـت أوافـــــق

وكل ما تحوي السطور

أتقدم ثــمَ أبـــدي أحترامي

أيها الشخص الغـيــــور

أعــذر الحرف المــُقفــى

ربما يشكـو القصــور

أخي كل الشكر و التقدير لشخصك

على هذا التعقيب الأكثر من رائع

تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موقف رائع ومؤثر اخي الشاعر

----------

التوبي (09-26-2011)

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته

اخي الفاضل }{ التوبي }{ ..
رغم ان الكتآبة غريبة عن طبيعة كتابتك التي اعتدنا ان نراها
الا ان الصدق والعفوية والبساطة المكتوبة بها جديرة بالاشادة

اعتقد جازمة بأن السبب الذي استدعى منك الذهاب للمستشفى بتلك الليلة // اليؤم 
هو اشد .. واخطر من اغلب المرضى الـ كآنو موجودين
اوَ ليس التعب النفسي ..  بـ اشد خطورة من التعب الجسدي !
ولكن الشي المثير للضحك ان يكون طبيبك احد المرضى

الحمد لله على سلامتك
والحمد لله  على تغير نفسيتك الملموس

ودمت بود

----------


## كلِمَة

*ماشاء الله
قد يمر الالم على القلب السليم فيستخرج اجمل مافيه
بينما تمر النعم على القلب المريض
فتغرها بكدورتها

لك قلب زاده الله تعالى قربا منه
تحياتي

*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*لا أمتلك إلا الدعاء لك وللجميع
دمت بحفظ الله ورعايته
تحياتي*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## التوبي

> موقف رائع ومؤثر اخي الشاعر



*أشكر الأخت المشرفة و المبدعة عفاف وهي أم العفاف
لك تحياتي و إمتناني و خالص مودتي على مشوارك 
في هذا الصرح الرائع بمن فيه من أعضاء وإدارة 
كل التقدير اضعها هنا*

----------


## التوبي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته
> 
> اخي الفاضل }{ التوبي }{ ..
> رغم ان الكتآبة غريبة عن طبيعة كتابتك التي اعتدنا ان نراها
> الا ان الصدق والعفوية والبساطة المكتوبة بها جديرة بالاشادة
> 
> اعتقد جازمة بأن السبب الذي استدعى منك الذهاب للمستشفى بتلك الليلة // اليؤم 
> ...



*خربشات ذاكرة 
اقول الله يبعدكم والمؤمنين عن مثل هذا الظرف الذي عصفت بي و أشكر لك هذا الإطراء الرائع والثقة المتبادلة كما  أشر هذا التواجد في هذه الصفحة التواضع و المتضمنة للهموم أعيدُ شكري لك مع خالص مودتي هنا*

----------


## التوبي

> *ماشاء الله
> قد يمر الالم على القلب السليم فيستخرج اجمل مافيه
> بينما تمر النعم على القلب المريض
> فتغرها بكدورتها
> 
> لك قلب زاده الله تعالى قربا منه
> تحياتي
> 
> *



*الأخت كلمة 
ونعم الكلمة التي سطرت هنا وبهذا التعليق الجمل 
اشكرك مع التقدير على هذا الدعاء نسأل الله لنا و لكم التوفيق مع مودتي لكم*

----------


## التوبي

> *لا أمتلك إلا الدعاء لك وللجميع
> دمت بحفظ الله ورعايته
> تحياتي*



*
أقدر لك هذا الحضور و الدعاء لنا ولكم بالخـيرات
و أبعد الله عنا وعنكم كل سوء أضع تقديري ومتناني 
لهذا التواجد المُتألق من هذا القلم الراقي
تحياتي الخاصة*

----------


## التوبي

> بارك الله بكم 
> 
> في ميزان حسناتكم



*أخي عابر سبيل 
ذكرت القران جعلك الله من الذكرين لكتابه
وأشكرك على التواجد والدعاء لنا ولكم بكل خير
مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ألمع

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم ..
الحمد لله الذي ألبسك ثوب بهائك ..
أنت بحمد الله لذيذ الحرف , كما عهدناك ..
فكن دائماً كذلك ولا تنس ذكر الله على الدوام ( ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب )
استمر في حياتك وعطائك الجميل ..
تحية بيضاء

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
اللهم ارحمها وارحم موتانا وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
نعم أخي مشاعر صادقة من قلب حزين ولكن أنا وأنت والكل يجب أن لا يغفل عن :
الرضى بالقضاء = أجر وثواب وقوة ايمان ومن ثم تسديد من الله
الصبر على البلاء تعلم ذلك من واقعة كربلاء
فأن قلت سوف أصبر يعني أنك رضيت بالقضاء وصبرت على البلاء وهذا الدرس نتعلمه كيف نعرف معنى الصبر
وما عقب العسر الا اليسر ولكن مثل ما قلت لك
ينقصنا بعض التأملات فقط
وبالنسبة الى الحزن لابد منه ولكن البكاء على الميت يؤذيه (تحمل مني أخي) ولكن لا تغفل عن البر في مماتها رحمها الله 
فيقال أنه لو قرأت للميت الحمد مرة وثلاث مرات سورة التوحيد لبللغ ثواب ذلك للميت ممن جاء طبعا الميت في عالم البرزخ اذا دعا للحي يستجاب دعائه (بشكل عام),,
أطلت عليك حبيبي التوبي عليك بالصدقة لاتقطعها أبدا ,,
فعلا كلامك ومشاعرك مؤثرة أشكرك بقوة ولا تحرمنا جديدك..
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------

